# Oak



## jay47711 (Jul 17, 2016)

I am new to the site. been smoking 3 years.

I have an Oak tree that will have to be cut down, as it has Oak Gall.

Will that wood be ok to use for smoking meat?

Thanks!

Jay


----------



## dward51 (Jul 17, 2016)

I would think so.  As I understand it, Oak galls are usually caused by a reaction to insects.  One concern I can think of is do you know if any pesticides were used on the tree that might have been absorbed by the wood?  I that is a possibility, I would not use the wood.  Also where are the galls?  Most are in the leaves and limbs and I would think you are talking about splitting the main body wood into "splits" for smoking.


----------

